# Will my convicts eat neons?



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have two cons in a 55G..I want to try something new to feed them..all they ever get is pellets..at wal mart there are tiny little neons for sale..they're slow and stupid and a easy target for cons..will they eat them for feeders?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yes or no


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok just needed to know..I've never tried feeding convicts feeders..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dont use feed your convicts feeder fish, even neons. they have little to no nutrition in them. try something like earthworms, krill, or bloodworms


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

you could feed ur convicts gut loaded feeders, its worth a shot.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

i put around 50 regular guppy feeders in my tank with my cons and they ate em up in about two days. now i just feed them cichlid gold since there's not much in my fund for feeders.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

NaTuReBoYz A_TROX said:


> i put around 50 regular guppy feeders in my tank with my cons and they ate em up in about two days. now i just feed them cichlid gold since there's not much in my fund for feeders.


 you dont have a buck to buy like 10 feeders? or .12 cents to buy 1?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Yes the cons will eat them, I would gut load them first.


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

> you could feed ur convicts gut loaded feeders, its worth a shot.


gut load? is that like fattening the feeders before the kill?

if so, what do you feed them? if not, then what 's gut loading?


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

MexicanRacoon said:


> > you could feed ur convicts gut loaded feeders, its worth a shot.
> 
> 
> gut load? is that like fattening the feeders before the kill?
> ...


 I think by gut loading he meant stuffing pellet food in the feeder, then feeding them to the fish, thus providing some nutritional value.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

neons are a waste of money as feeders. so are goldfish or rosy red feeders. It IS fun to watch them chase another fish around then eat it once in a while though. By gut loading they mean to fatten up the gold fish w/ food before putting them in your tank for feeding time.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

they will eat them and i would feed them to my fish if i was in your situation :nod:


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

no offense but i would feed those neons theyre worthless


----------

